# Dickson County



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Friends are sending me pictures of there small treasures, but I'm thinkin' this week will be a good one.


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Morels I found today, sweeeeet! I found 6 blacks and 1 yellow. I left 1 yellow and 1 black there for few days of growth. Snackin' on em toNIGHT!


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

I was in the woods thinking just how many morels in my honey hole are hiding under the leaves and how many WE step on. Then I thought of my cordless "LEAF" blower that has wind, will travel (and doesn't damage morels), I'll leave the rest of my idea for your own deduction. I used to use a STICK and I would find some that were broken from my previous poking and prodding. I LOVE THAT IDEA. I always tell anyone that sees me and asks what I'm doing that I'm looking for WILD ERBS. The idea is to clean off the sweet spots (where you've been finding them)for easy finding, and then for the most part, YOUR DONE!. LOL : )


----------



## ethompson (Apr 12, 2014)

Good to hear ..... I was thinking good Friday could be good for Morels as well.


----------



## ethompson (Apr 12, 2014)

I find more Morels under and around cedar trees in this area


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

I recommend where there is green moss and May apples. If you don't know what they are look em up on google. They usually grow nearby the honey holes. Cedars are good shade, it makes sense, where there's shade, there's usually good moist Morel habitat.


----------



## str8shooter (Apr 13, 2014)

Any chance you would want to train a good ol boy on how to hunt mushrooms?


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Sure str8shooter, but there's plenty of the same information online if you just google "how to hunt morel mushrooms", etc.


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Short Tennessee shroom vid [video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTI3aRk94rQ[/video]


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Little snack I picked in about 5 minutes near my honey hole


----------



## aviater (Apr 8, 2014)

Morels in a mossy habitat : )


----------

